# Text under name



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

How do you change the text under your name on this forum that says "hobo" or "engineer"?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can't. It is posting title. More posts a different name.


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks, T-Man!


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

You'll just have to suffer as a hobo like we all did! I think it changes at 50 posts or something like that.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Hobo 0 
Gang Labourer 50
Brakeman 100
Conductor 250
Engineer 500
Dispatcher 1000
Station Master 2500
Yard Master 5000
Train Master 7500
Railroad Baron 10000
Person With No Life 1,000,000


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'd rather be a hobo less work that way!


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

How did you get "Schizophrenic Engineer" then, southern, you should be a station master?


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

Could I have an example of a "Person with no life"?


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Actually, a moderator or administrator (depending on the roles set on the forum) can also assign titles to people. Most of the time it's post-count driven. However, they may also have it set to only count posts from certain forums and not others so your _actual_ post count could be different from your _displayed_ post count. The displayed post count is what is used for the automatic titles.


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks! (I would like an example of a person with a hundred thousand comments still)


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Highest post count on the forum is currently GunRunnerJohn with 17,745... he's got a way to go!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Gordon the big engine said:


> How did you get "Schizophrenic Engineer" then, southern, you should be a station master?


Old Southern got up to almost a thousand posts and was going to say goodbye to the site as he wanted to remain an engineer and not become a dispatcher.
So to keep him posting they gave him the Schizophrenic Engineer. :laugh:
Southern's been a member for a while. He earned it.

I didn't want to be a Railroad Baron I liked Railroad Tycoon better they were kind enough to give me Tycoon instead of Baron.

Post over 500 an you will transform into an engineer. 

Actual post count is your displayed post count?


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

On the forum I ran, it was possible to spilt the counts. We had sections that didn't contribute to the displayed count. But if you knew where to look, you could still see someone's actual overall post count. I don't think every forum program has that option though, and not everyone uses it. 

It was helpful on our board though, since there were members who had thousands of posts in "off topic" and "gallery" sections but not all that many other places. Great members, who are good friends, but still on the "fluffy" side of posting.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mnp13 said:


> On the forum I ran, it was possible to spilt the counts. We had sections that didn't contribute to the displayed count. But if you knew where to look, you could still see someone's actual overall post count. I don't think every forum program has that option though, and not everyone uses it.
> 
> It was helpful on our board though, since there were members who had thousands of posts in "off topic" and "gallery" sections but not all that many other places. Great members, who are good friends, but still on the "fluffy" side of posting.



The Actual post count is your displayed post count here.

Mine is not an actual count, I would have more but someone deleted some of mine. 
Actually they didn't pick mine out to delete but they were in threads that got locked/ deleted/smashed. :smokin:


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Don't you just LOVE it when people behave badly!??!? lol


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

mnp13 said:


> Highest post count on the forum is currently GunRunnerJohn with 17,745... he's got a way to go!


Believe it or not, I moderated a couple of computer forums for a number of years, and I got to 104,000 in one and over 50,000 in the other one. It's amazing how much a real *blabbermouth *can say! 

Yes, an admin can change titles. We've only done that on special occasions, if we started it for everyone, we'd have a full time job.  I can happen at the most unexpected times.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I was off my meds. Now I am back on them. "Drive'n That Train .............."


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

We did the same thing. Once someone posted or did something that stood out they had a funny thing under their name. 

Sometimes it happened when someone had 100 posts, sometimes 1,000. lol

You can't pick your own nick name, and you can't pick your own status title.


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses, I really understand now.


----------

